# swollen belly



## bicyclist (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a female budgie who seems to have a very swollen belly. I have added the link to the pictures.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B394E_oNEqQAOGhYT29ZcjlKMGs


----------



## bicyclist (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

If the female is not a baby she could have an egg that will not pass. I would get her to the vet asap as this is a life threatening condition.


----------

